# What in the world



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

I was browsing looking at Chi's for sale today when I came across this 
http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/39e51db6-b611.aspx
as if advertising teacup isn't enough take a look at the asking price.... :shock: man oh man!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's just sick. :twisted:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That is a tiny chi! I don't think they should even be re-homing her, losers!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

SICKOS STRIKE AGAIN - who in their right mind would pay that? :evil: :x :twisted:  :shock: :evil:

poor lil dog


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

KB mamma said:


> SICKOS STRIKE AGAIN - who in their right mind would pay that? :evil: :x :twisted:  :shock: :evil:
> 
> poor lil dog


Britney or Paris wannabe's!!! :roll:


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

What is wrong with advertising the t-chi for sale? why is rehoming her bad? My mother in law has been looking for a true t-cup and cant find one. 2 pound adult weight isnt so bad my sis has a adult male that is 4 pounds and he isnt so tiny. some folks would be more than willing to pay that for a true T-Cup.
the $$$ is way to high i understand that much. I could see $500.00-$1000.00 depending on where you live in the states.
I dont understand why there sickos though. there just price gowging. which is very common in the world of dogs.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

> What is wrong with advertising the t-chi for sale? why is rehoming her bad? My mother in law has been looking for a true t-cup and cant find one. 2 pound adult weight isnt so bad my sis has a adult male that is 4 pounds and he isnt so tiny. some folks would be more than willing to pay that for a true T-Cup.
> the $$$ is way to high i understand that much.
> I think buyer beware is in order- could be a skam.


You gotta be kididng me right after all the time on here etc you still believe in "Tcups" ooh and thats a new name a "true Tcup" have I read your post wrong are you quoting someone else ? :shock: 

That is awful - that pup might be small now but could have a growth spurt and get to 6 pounds fully grown we cant predict mother nature - these people need to have there heads bashed together :twisted:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

porshas_momma said:


> What is wrong with advertising the t-chi for sale? why is rehoming her bad? My mother in law has been looking for a true t-cup and cant find one. 2 pound adult weight isnt so bad my sis has a adult male that is 4 pounds and he isnt so tiny. some folks would be more than willing to pay that for a true T-Cup.
> the $$$ is way to high i understand that much. I could see $500.00-$1000.00 depending on where you live in the states.


I should have elaborated when I said that they shouldn't rehome her, I meant to just anyone. I guarantee they will sell her to the first person who offers that money, without even checking their background (chi experience) or living situation. 

By the way, there is a HUGE difference between a 4 pound chi and a 2 pound chi!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

HEALTH issues for one and is that person going to be able to take care of that should the need arise or throw it in a shelter where it will die! 

And yes the T-cup is not a word we use here :evil: 

its false advertising period as Ozzy's mom said who know what that pup will grow up to be, cant _always_ go by the parents :?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kari said:


> KB mamma said:
> 
> 
> > SICKOS STRIKE AGAIN - who in their right mind would pay that? :evil: :x :twisted:  :shock: :evil:
> ...


 i shudder :shock:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

There is NO SUCH THING as tea-cup chihuahuas....they are only the runts of the litter. Not to mention that it is extremely unhealthy to breed chihuahuas that small.
Trust me my chi is just over 3lbs...just barely standard. I just saw a chi last weekend that was just half a pound bigger then her and there was already a big difference...two pounds is a lot when you are talking about a 2lb dog and a 4lb dog. 
I dont see why on earth someone would want a chi that small. They have a greater risk for health problems plus the fact that they can get hurt so easly. I dont see what is wrong with just a standard chihuahua. They are small enough for heaven sakes...why make them any smaller?

To charge more for size is totally uncalled for in my opinion. You should be breeding dogs to meet the AKC standard...not any bigger, not any smaller. You will always have your runts and your pups that are bigger then normal and thats fine...but why on earth would you try to breed smaller chis and then charge crazy amounts of money? 
I think this is a huge problem in the chihuahua world and it needs to be stopped...you are breeding more and more health problems into these little guys by making them smaller and smaller...just keep them nice and healthy and at the standard weight of 3-6lbs. 
(gosh...3-6lbs is still very tiny...i still dont see why someone would want a dog any smaller)


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I definitely wouldn't want a chi under 3 lbs. That is very small. I think this insane craze of wanting them smaller has got to stop  If a person wants a pet that small get a mouse. And they really are runts with much more potential for health problems


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Exactly...and if you look at other breeds, the runts are sold cheeper because of the health risks and the fact that they are not standard...why is it that we allow runts to be sold at crazy prices with toy breeds?! Dont get me wrong...runts deserve loving homes like the rest, (Ginger was probably the runt of her litter) but my issue is the pricing and trying to hide the fact they are runts by calling them 'teacups' or 'minis' or whatever the heck breeders are using. I consider it false advertising in my opinion....all you are doing is taking runts from previous litters and breeding them together and taking those runts and breeding them...
It needs to stop!


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

geeze calm down ladies here in oklahoma folks call the chis that stay under 6 pounds t-cups. didnt relize it was a forbiden word on the forum. 
there is a topic on here called the smallest chi, read it. i was just wondering what the big deal was I doubt the people who have the pup are sickos though.
and i would imagine if a person can afford 3,500.00 they can afford the vet bill and would take care of the dog.
I have read 100s of topics here and posted many over the last few months and it just seems like there is so much negative posting.

weird in oklahoma the runts sell for higher price and are tipically the first dogs chosen everyone wants the tiny ones. things really vary from state to state.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Its not negative posting...there is a huge problem with breeding these dogs smaller then they should be. Its unhealthy...reguardless if the person can afford the bills or not. Its not right for the dog to have to live life that way. Why purposly breed chi's to be smaller then they should be? 

The reason teacup is bad word here is because there is no such thing...plain and simple. Any good breeder will tell you to run away from anyone who uses that word. Heck its in about every dog book I bought...all the books tell you to run away from breeders who use the word tea-cup. 
Everyone here has just expressed their opinion of the topic. You mentioned your mother wanting a "true teacup"...but there is no such thing....again just a term breeders use to scam more money out of people. We just all know that those dogs can be very sickly and we just gave you our opinion of the matter. 
We are just warning people that 'tea-cup' is just a phrase made up by breeders to make more money. Its all to make more money and people are falling for it. Most of us feel very strongly about this issue because its such a widespread problem and yes we do get upset when we hear people who actually believe this teacup buisness. Again, why in other breeds do the runts go for less money but we are all for jacking up the price for runts of the toy group. People try not to breed runts because of health problems but yet its allowed with toy breeds :? :shock: This is what I dont get and this is what confuses me when people say they want these tiny dogs. 
Again I am not against runts having great homes, i am against breeding them to make more money...its a horrible breeding practice and it needs to be stopped.

EDIT: here go to this site and go down to number 6 http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/chihuahuas.html 

This artile was from the chihuahua club of america on teacups
http://marlischis.com/chihuahua_is_a_chihuahua.htm

We are not just bashing the term...it is a term that the AKC and any toy breed organization does not recognize...why would we talk highly of somthing that is ruining the chihuahua breed.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

porshas_momma said:


> geeze calm down ladies here in oklahoma folks call the chis that stay under 6 pounds t-cups. didnt relize it was a forbiden word on the forum.
> there is a topic on here called the smallest chi, read it. i was just wondering what the big deal was I doubt the people who have the pup are sickos though.
> and i would imagine if a person can afford 3,500.00 they can afford the vet bill and would take care of the dog.
> I have read 100s of topics here and posted many over the last few months and it just seems like there is so much negative posting.
> ...



It doesn't vary state to state. Do people think the chihuahua standard varies from state to state? Wow, what ignorance....


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Its sad that people think that runts should be sold at higher prices too.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

They are definately in the wrong in their thinking in Oaklahoma - please dont tell us too clam down no one is irrate we are just debating a subject , also if you think the forum is negative you dont have too stay around - although we would love if you did :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's just awful! I would never be able to have a chi that small. I would never get anything done but hold it so that it didn't get stepped on or stuck in a place it can't get out of. I had a cat no bigger than that when we got her, she fell down the heater duct that was uncovered (it was broke) my mom and dad took the whole thing apart just to get her out before the heater kicked on. It was awful! I could only imagine having a chi that didn't get any bigger and have to worry about that stuff for the rest of it's life. I mean, Lina is just over 3lbs (3.5 to 4) and she is sooo tiny!! Smaller than her is too small for me.

And to ask more for a RUNT is just ridiculous!


----------



## mark1010 (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree with everyone about the fact that these extra tiny chihuahuas can have health problems, but whenever I read adverts for teacup, I always thought teacup was just an adjective people were using--a fancy way of describing a chihuahua that is smaller than the standard size--not saying that teacup was a part of the standard. Don't get me wrong, I dont think people should be breeding down the size, but I also think a lot of people are just using the name teacup as an adjective. And if people would stop obsessing over getting the tiniest chihuahua they could find, we wouldnt have this problem--supply and demand.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

mark1010 said:


> And if people would stop obsessing over getting the tiniest chihuahua they could find, we wouldnt have this problem--supply and demand.


Good point


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

and may I add so WHAT if they can afford the dogs hasnt the famous Britney disposed of her dogs and she can well afford it. It takes a special owner to have to deal with health issues and care of a sickly pup! Money or no money :x


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

KB mamma said:


> and may I add so WHAT if they can afford the dogs hasnt the famous Britney disposed of her dogs and she can well afford it. It takes a special owner to have to deal with health issues and care of a sickly pup! Money or no money :x


Good point, Vic!


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

Thank you mark1010 that is what i thought to. we all know they wont fit in a tea cup. hahaha But i feel like it is said alot of many breeds my dad has a small poodle it was sold as a t-cup in the description. there is a lady that owns a pet store in town she has yorkies and she has one that you can hold in your hand (adult) she calls him a t-cup i think it is a term used loosely i really dont think it is ment to be harmful. 
but of couse i know better now :wink: i always thought it was a term folks with money liked to use cause they seem to be the ones with the T-cups :roll: persay.


and yes there is alot of dog breeding ignorence out there. i would never argue that point. i am ignorent to breeding my self Porsha is myfirst female and she will be fixed at 6 months.

I would like to add i really enjoy this forum and it makes me sad and angry that lately you cant defend anything or anyones posts without the posts getting heated up. this is not the first post where i was just trying to defend someone and it turned into something entirely diffrent. i never intended for this to get out of hand. i originally wanted to know why it was so bad to advertise and why call folks would think the people selling the little chi are bad people. if you would go back and read my first post. i am really bad about thinking the best of people but lately it is getting me in trouble. I will leave the forum i think that would please alot of people right now.  I appologize for anny harm or hard feelings i may have caused. :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

porshas_momma said:


> Thank you mark1010 that is what i thought to. we all know they wont fit in a tea cup. hahaha But i feel like it is said alot of many breeds my dad has a small poodle it was sold as a t-cup in the description. there is a lady that owns a pet store in town she has yorkies and she has one that you can hold in your hand (adult) she calls him a t-cup i think it is a term used loosely i really dont think it is ment to be harmful.
> but of couse i know better now :wink: i always thought it was a term folks with money liked to use cause they seem to be the ones with the T-cups :roll: persay.
> 
> 
> ...


the term tea cup is used to make more money off a smaller sized dog. there is no such thing as a tcup chi. there is either a long hair or a short hair. as far as poodles go there is standard poodles and toy poodles. and a yorkie is a yorkie no matter the size (as with chi's.) i find it disturbing that you would defend a woman calling a yorkie a tea cup.... oh wait let me make myself more clear... a woman who OWNS A PET STORE...... where'd she get those dog's? back yard breeders and puppy mills i'm betting.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

porshas_momma said:


> I would like to add i really enjoy this forum and it makes me sad and angry that lately you cant defend anything or anyones posts without the posts getting heated up. this is not the first post where i was just trying to defend someone and it turned into something entirely diffrent. i never intended for this to get out of hand. i originally wanted to know why it was so bad to advertise and why call folks would think the people selling the little chi are bad people. if you would go back and read my first post. i am really bad about thinking the best of people but lately it is getting me in trouble. I will leave the forum i think that would please alot of people right now.  I appologize for anny harm or hard feelings i may have caused. :wave:


LOL, don't be silly...leaving the forum doesn't do anything :wink: I think you gave everybody a big surprise..including me...I thought you were joking when you wrote so firmly that in a way teacup is a normal term and there is nothing wrong about it. When you call a dog a teacup IT MATTERS..not because it gives the dog a title, a standard or an adjective..but because is a term that is EXTREMELY common when backyard breeders, puppy mills, and overpriced dog scams use it. By using it in any way you encourage people to believe that teacups are special and should be priced differently when they are not..and more times than not end up causing people LOTS of money on vet bills. A good breeder will sell his/her dogs at the same price no matter what size they are. :wink: No one hates you so don't be silly. :wink:



porshas_momma said:


> :wink: i always thought it was a term folks with money liked to use cause they seem to be the ones with the T-cups :roll: persay.


 :lol: lol, that's the funniest thing..I would say they are the ones with them because they are stupid and hallucinate that the stupid things in life give you status... :wink: see how the scam works..if is "special" only the rich can buy...what a joke!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

It sure is gonna be funny when that pups starts really growing and passed The "teacup"size. that angers me so much!!! Of course it fits in a friggin TEACUP its only 2 weeks old. I am sure you have seen pictures of people trying to sell their pups by placing them by a soda can or in a cup.Well of course they are gonna fit they are only 7-8 weeks old. Try doing it when they get to be 1 or 2 :evil:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Good point Lori One of the biggest problems is someone gets a chi they think will be 2 lbs ( not that I understand why ) and it grows to 6 lbs and then they don't want it so it gets dumped. It causes all kinds of problems to try to breed them smaller :evil:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

porshas_momma said:


> I would like to add i really enjoy this forum and it makes me sad and angry that lately you cant defend anything or anyones posts without the posts getting heated up. this is not the first post where i was just trying to defend someone and it turned into something entirely diffrent. i never intended for this to get out of hand. i originally wanted to know why it was so bad to advertise and why call folks would think the people selling the little chi are bad people. if you would go back and read my first post. i am really bad about thinking the best of people but lately it is getting me in trouble. I will leave the forum i think that would please alot of people right now.  I appologize for anny harm or hard feelings i may have caused. :wave:


I have to say that I enjoy people's different points of view. I don't want you to leave just because you have a different opinion or stand on the topic. If we all agreed on everything how boring would that be?


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> It sure is gonna be funny when that pups starts really growing and passed The "teacup"size. that angers me so much!!! Of course it fits in a friggin TEACUP its only 2 weeks old. I am sure you have seen pictures of people trying to sell their pups by placing them by a soda can or in a cup.Well of course they are gonna fit they are only 7-8 weeks old. Try doing it when they get to be 1 or 2 :evil:



That is funny you say that. A couple of years ago my friend bought a registerd "teacup" Chihuahua. This teacup chihuahua grew to be 8lbs!!!!! Till this day (well she gave him to the pound  ) She thinks he was a teacup. I dont talk to her anymore but if i did i would probably laugh cause she told everyone he was a registered teacup lol


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

usmcjess said:


> KJsChihuahuas said:
> 
> 
> > It sure is gonna be funny when that pups starts really growing and passed The "teacup"size. that angers me so much!!! Of course it fits in a friggin TEACUP its only 2 weeks old. I am sure you have seen pictures of people trying to sell their pups by placing them by a soda can or in a cup.Well of course they are gonna fit they are only 7-8 weeks old. Try doing it when they get to be 1 or 2 :evil:
> ...


This is exactly the point!!! She thought it was a "teacup", and when it grew to 8 lbs., she gave it to the pound! This type of thing happens far too often. It just really upsets me and makes me so angry to see breeders using this term, and selling their chis for outrageous prices because they are supposed to be "teacups", or because they sold a puppy to a celebrity, so then they charge ridiculous prices for pups from the same bloodline as the celebrities pup. 

Yes, we get upset at the term teacup. It is misleading, and is used to make more money for these unscrupulous breeders. And speaking of breeders, did anyone notice the chicken wire cage in the background of the puppy's picture? Doesn't that look like a puppy mill? Does to me.

If you think this is a negative forum, try going to some of the other forums and boards. Check out the AOL pet boards - they make this site look like a sunday school class! No kidding - :lol: Yes, sometimes posters on this forum get upset - but everyone is entitled to an opinion and I personally can't remember a time since I've been on this site where a poster was bashed for simply having an opinion. Someone may not agree with you, and they may tell you so in no uncertain terms, but I've never seen anyone resort to name-calling or personal attacks.

I don't think anyone wants to see someone else leave the forum, and I don't think anyone was trying to attack you personally. They are just trying to get a point across on something they feel very passionate about.

I love this forum, and no, I don't always agree with everything posted on here. We don't always have to agree - it would be pretty boring if we did.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

:shock:


----------

